

Show HN: Your Entourage from others Point of View - sqardius
http://www.sqardius.net

======
sqardius
We'll be glad to hear your feedbacks.

~~~
anis
I don't comment usually but you've asked for feedbacks, so here is one, don't
waste your time and money on something like this, it simply won't work, who
wants to view others memories or pictures, no one!!!

